# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Жена настаивает на разводе.

## Парамешвара дас

Мои поклоны. Согласно наставлениям ачарьи основателя, развод не допустим. И разводящиеся нарушают наставление ачарьи.
   Отсюда возникает вопрос. Жена настаивает на разводе, я же против. Скорее всего разведут. Следует ли из етого, что я тоже нарушаю наставление ачарьи?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Мои поклоны. Согласно наставлениям ачарьи основателя, развод не допустим. И разводящиеся нарушают наставление ачарьи.
>    Отсюда возникает вопрос. Жена настаивает на разводе, я же против. Скорее всего разведут. Следует ли из етого, что я тоже нарушаю наставление ачарьи?


Это тонкий вопрос. Здесь нужно знать ситуацию. Я бы посоветовал обсудить её с духовным учителем и старшими преданными, которые вас хорошо знают. В развале семьи, как правило, виноваты оба.

----------

